# Suchen Elektroniker Betriebstechnik



## MeisterLampe81 (24 Juni 2010)

*STELLE IST VERGEBEN*

Hallo zusammen,

zur Verstärkung unseres Teams suchen wir einen Elektroniker Betriebstechnik oder Energieelektroniker Betriebstechnik zur Verstärkung unserer Instandhaltung.

Wir sind eine mittelständige Giesserei aus XXX.

Zum Aufgabengebiet gehört die elektrotechnische Instandhaltung des Gesamtbetriebes. Das fängt bei der 10kV Technik an, geht weiter zu sehr viel Steuerungstechnik (VPS und SPS), Klima- und Heizungstechnik, Neubauten, Umbauten, Wartungsarbeiten und Antriebstechnik.

Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt ist die regelmäßige Teilnahme an einer Rufbereitschaft und die Bereitschaft auch am Wochenende zu arbeiten. Auf Grund der Rufbereitschaft sollte der Bewerber aus dem Umkreis von ca. 30km kommen.


Interessenten bitte eine PN an mich.


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2010)

recht umfangreiches Aufgabengebiet für die kurze Zeit ...

... riecht nach Urlaubsvertretung.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 Juni 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> recht umfangreiches Aufgabengebiet für die kurze Zeit ...
> 
> ... riecht nach Urlaubsvertretung.




Das Aufgabengebiet ist recht Umfangreich. Einarbeitungszeit wird genug gegeben. Das sich das alles viel anhört ist mir/uns auch klar. Die Bereitschaft und das "eigenverantwortliche" Arbeiten würde erst nach September beginnen. Es handelt sich *nicht* um eine Urlaubsvertretung (hast du 3 Monate Urlaub??) oder Schwangerschaftsvertretung , da sich aber erst im September entscheidet, ob ein anderer Mitarbeiter wieder kommt, wollen wir nicht ohne Ersatz da stehen. 

*Das Angebot richtet sich in erster Linie auch an Arbeitssuchende aus dem Umkreis..*

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> (hast du 3 Monate Urlaub??)


 
das ist doch in unsere Branche hier kein problemm, nur bekommen tun wir sie nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2010)

Danke für die Klarstellung - das ergibt nun ein stimmiges Bild für das Stellenangebot. Allerdings: macht bitte Eurem Neuen mehr Mut - das kann nicht sein, dass der bei Euch anfängt und eine Perspektive sucht, aber gesagt bekommt: "zu 90% kommt der alte wieder, dann bist du wieder draussen".


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (6 Juli 2010)

Die Stelle ist vergeben..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Rudi (6 Juli 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Wir sind eine mittelständige Giesserei aus XXX.



Mich würde schon mal interessieren wo XXX liegt.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Mich würde schon mal interessieren wo XXX liegt.


siehe:





> _Geändert von MeisterLampe81 (Gestern um 20:19 Uhr)_


Offenbar legt der TE Wert darauf, nicht (nicht mehr?) erkannt zu werden.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Mich würde schon mal interessieren wo XXX liegt.




XXX ist ein Ort hinter den sieben Bergen, wo Milch und Honig fließt... 

Nee, natürlich nicht. Perfektionist hat die Sache schon richtig gesehen. Im Internet gibt es einfach zu viele Daten, die (meist) für immer drin stehen (auch dank Google) und ich lösch bzw. versuch einfach mich im I-net so anonym wie möglich zu bewegen. Nenn es Paranoia, aber ich seh es so. That`s all...


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Rudi (8 Juli 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> XXX ist ein Ort hinter den sieben Bergen, wo Milch und Honig fließt..



Aha hat also was mit Fußball zu tun


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (29 März 2011)

Das Stellenangebot von#1 ist wieder aktuell..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## röhrengertl (4 April 2011)

*Mitarbeiter verheizt oder an 10Kv....*

Der neue Mitarbeiter hat aber nicht lange durchgehalten!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 April 2011)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Der neue Mitarbeiter hat aber nicht lange durchgehalten!



Hallo röhrengertl,

ne.. ganz im Gegenteil. Der neue Mitarbeiter bekommt demnächst einen Festvertrag. Wir suchen nur *noch jemanden*  zur Verstärkung des Teams. Ist eine wirklich sehr interessante Arbeit. Bei uns wird keiner verheitzt oder an 10kV angeschlossen... außer man steht drauf.. 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## röhrengertl (4 April 2011)

*Ich hab nur gedacht!*

:idea: Wenn man das ganze Thema so durchliest könnte man das meinen!

Ich suche zwar noch, aber ist mir zu weit weg! Auf Spannung steh ich auch aber 10kV ist zu wenig! Da bruzelt es noch nicht richtig!

Gruß Gerhard und nix für ungut! 

Viel Glück bei der Suche!


----------

